# REFRESH button



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Vegas here. Notice the refresh button was very slow at times today . At points it was taking a few seconds to refresh and then back to normal. It seen like it was going in cycles but random at the same time . Signed out and closed app . Same thing happened. I had 2 back to back app updates a few days ago . I'm wondering if this is amazons latest effort to stop automated devices such as Auto clickers Etc. Did anyone else experienced anything like this this morning?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes refresh seeems to take longer now on Android even swiping down in the white area does too


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Noticed this as well. It may very well be on purpose as its a known fact that Iphones are slower. Looks like this year is the cater to all the whiny babies year for Flex. 116 hour cap, slow down Android to match Iphone speed. Next up will be 40hr reserves for all the old farts over 60 that are using junky phones on crappy networks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've noticed this long b4 the updates. Droid.

I always though it was a few hundred people hitting the server at the same time. Cause sometimes it happens about the time the blocks drop when most know when they do. I could be wrong.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

can't catch blocks on my iPhone _ever _.. I had to buy an unlocked Android to use on Wifi just to get blocks 



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I always though it was a few hundred people hitting the server at the same time. Cause sometimes it happens about the time the blocks drop when most know when they do. I could be wrong.


I think this is also accurate.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Actually, what is causing the delays when hitting the refresh button is calls Amazon is making to various servers that weren't called in the previous versions, or not as often. 

Every few refreshes Amazon dumps a s-load of data about your phone and location to their drivers metrics server. This can cause a slight delay while the data is sent. Back 2 months ago the data was sent for every 40-50 hits of the refresh button, now it is sent for every 6-10 hits of the refresh button. Also, a few different servers are called now.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Yep, this is pretty annoying.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Next up...a timer counting down to let everyone know when the next drop is.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

rozz said:


> Next up...a timer counting down to let everyone know when the next drop is.


Or even worse, a timer to make you wait before you can hit the refresh button again!

The Flex servers can easily handle the stress of thousands of drivers mashing the refresh button continuously as it stands thanks to aws. Before they implemented the rate limiter, I had servers running that were hitting the Flex server with 60 requests per second and it was able to handle the load just fine.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Or even worse, a timer to make you wait before you can hit the refresh button again!
> 
> The Flex servers can easily handle the stress of thousands of drivers mashing the refresh button continuously as it stands thanks to aws. Before they implemented the rate limiter, I had servers running that were hitting the Flex server with 60 requests per second and it was able to handle the load just fine.


I find that not hitting the Flex servers with constant requests all the time is much much better for my sanity and wellbeing. I still get all the blocks I want and I don't have to worry about getting blocked.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If you can do it that way in your area then you are lucky! With the current rate limiter in place 10x a second is about all they will let go through now.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

The refresh button just spins half the time now. What did they do?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

kmatt said:


> The refresh button just spins half the time now. What did they do?


I know! mine barely even refreshes even when I have full service


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know a way to install an older version and keep it installed without prompt for update? The new version keeps crashing and my refresh and accept speed have been slowed way down!


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

rozz said:


> Does anyone know a way to install an older version and keep it installed without prompt for update? The new version keeps crashing and my refresh and accept speed have been slowed way down!


Yeah for some reason I think that's impossible


----------

